# 1st build



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

My first attempt at building a rod for my girlfriend for Christmas. It didn't turn out too bad I now know where I made small mistakes and how to avoid them next time. Blank is A FTU 6'6" MED FAST action.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Nice and clean. That is how I build my personal rods. As simple as possible, no bling.
Pat


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Good Job !!*

Your rod looks fine !!...We all had to start at the bottom of the ladder....You will always see room for improvement on your rods...and each rod will get better, as you progress..!!

Remember....its your own fault..if you let someone discourage you !!..

ML...:texasflag


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd dang near be your girlfriend for a rod like that.Wish I had the guts to try building rods or knives.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

That's mighty fine for a first build. My first build was a hot mess... :rotfl: It matters not, you'll always see your mistakes! Just keep building.


----------



## Seanymph (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good from the Fe.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm looking forward to building matching sets for my boat and stepping up to better blanks.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Great that you started now instead of waiting until you are 100 years old and cannot see too well. Matched rods for your boat will get some attention. Time to start another one...............


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

It looks great... I'm about to build my 6th rod..im amazed at how far 
I have come in a short time. You will get better and learn something new or better
every time. .


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A true artist is never satisfied with their work! Something I heard long ago.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Great start. On to the next.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

My homemade hand wrapper and dryer


----------

